# quiz



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

viewed this on face book. i know all will get 100%!
https://www.buzzfeed.com/heatherodonovan/opera?utm_term=.nxa65y8JP#.kvW8jPO6e


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

13/15
I knew 12, and guessed right on 1 out of 3.

I'm a regular pub quizzer and I love quzzes of all kinds. Please somebody post more!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I got 12 out of 15, but I was under the influence of a potent slice of rum cake while taking this exam.
Also, I don't follow opera. Opera follows me.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I was awful. 10 out of 15. For shame!!!!!
I too love these quizzes. More please.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

5/15, knew 3, guessed 2. I guess I'm interested only in the music...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

14 out of 15, thank you very much.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Which was the question you missed, if I may ask, my friend?. Just curious, I would have bet that your markings will be 15/15.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

10 out of 15 mostly for questions about operas I don´t have payed much interest too.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Only 11 will have to go see more


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I only got 8, because I don't care much about French opera and have no interest in the Renassiance period, and not much in the Baroque period.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I got 7 out of 15. No matter, I enjoy opera anyway.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

13 out of 15.

And a question about Meyerbeer!


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

5 out of 15, total disaster. Please accept my resignation.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Metairie Road said:


> 5 out of 15, total disaster. Please accept my resignation.


No problem. You are reinstated so long as you continue to watch opera. Maybe then next time you will do better.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Florestan said:


> No problem. You are reinstated so long as you continue to watch opera. Maybe then next time you will do better.


Thanks. As penance I'll let you recommend something. I promise to listen to it all the way through.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^
Look at his signature, must say something.....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Metairie Road said:


> Thanks. As penance I'll let you recommend something. I promise to listen to it all the way through.
> 
> Best wishes
> Metairie Road


Here is a good one:


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I got 10 out of 15.

One of the ones I got wrong was about an opera I have seen live multiple times. Another question I knew the answer but argued myself into picking an answer I knew to be wrong.

The "which of these are real operas" questions were difficult for me, even though in each instance I knew one of the operas to be real. Guessing from two choices, I was still wrong.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Sporcle has some fun quizzes, though if you play more than a few you start to get ads. I liked this Opera Venn Diagram one, as well as the similar Composer Venn Diagram one.


----------

